# My Standards!!!



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I finally was able to get some Standard Lamasi again as I have regretted selling mine since the day they left. Attached is the pair that I got today


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

Cute little fatties! How old are they?


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

They are a pair from Mark's proven group and I believe he said they are two years old. I'll ask him tmw when I see him again to make sure. i was just to excited to get them finally


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

Yeah but aren't you leaving the country in the next 10 days?


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

I absolutely love standard lamasi. They are so sick looking. Good luck with this pair!!

Shaw


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Leaving the 25th...lol. I have a great frog sitter tho . I'm so lucky!!!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Thx man. They are loving my 20H Vert! So bold too!!!



laylow said:


> I absolutely love standard lamasi. They are so sick looking. Good luck with this pair!!
> 
> Shaw


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Those are beautiful. Thanks for making me jealous...


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Thx man, glad I could help 



fleshfrombone said:


> Those are beautiful. Thanks for making me jealous...


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

They are 1.5 years old


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Beautiful little frogs! I would really want some Lamasi sometime. I dont even have any thuns yet, I have a 10g vert ready for some though. Could we get a full tank shot?


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I'll post it tonight. A 10 Vert though is to small for lamasi. Lamasi are one of the larger thumbs and I like to kepp 1.2 ratio in my 20 verts and have had great success!!!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh yeah I know that, I was just saying I have a 10g vert ready for some thumbs. I'm going to see if the reptile show by my ouse this weekend will have any thumbs.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

wish i had that female


----------



## hoyta (Jan 18, 2006)

lol @ CEO of Rainforest farms


----------



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Chris, they look great. I'll be waiting for their babies


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Here are the pictures with my new macro lens as promised! I love this new lens


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

I think you need to take that lens back..... it takes lousy invisible pics.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

My bad, lets try this...lol


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Niiiiiice!


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

So cute! I'm incredibly envious. That yellow is perfect, geez -- love it!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

FTS as promised:



















still planting a few more plants but its late already so save that for tmw.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey is some updated shots:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

You're frogs really make me miss mine! 

Just want to give some advice. In my honest opinion, your viv is severely under planted. Also, based on the look of the few plants you DO have, I am betting you probably have very low light. For these very special frogs, I would recommend increasing the light and adding some more leafy plants. 

I'd be glad to... "Watch" your standards for you...


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

i'm def. jealous of that female lol. Ima have to agree though that tank needs some plantations  hoook that thing upppp. Ur frogs will be stoked i'm sure of it


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Its planted more now and planning on having more in there when i get back. I know they like a heavily planted tank, ive worked with them before...by far my fav. frog.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Have you thought about increasing your light intensity? I'd suggest you do so. 

Got any shots of it as it sits now? Would love to see.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Just wanted to give an example. Here is my old STD lamasi viv...


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

sick tank...thx


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

No problem. Please keep this thread updated. I will NEVER get sick of photos of STD lamasi.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

will do...It will have more pics when im back in the states


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I've got some stuff to throw in there. However, they are courting nonstop, as is.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

They got a nice, thick leaf litter yesterday. Along with some freshly hatched dwarf white isopods, springtails, and ffs from one of Chris's cultures that will not die (I swear this thing has been going for a month and still crawling with maggots). 

Chris do you want me to post an updated tank pic?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok I added some hoya and rearranged the creeping fig and a couple of the broms. We lost one brom to rot (top right). The trick with broms in clay backgrounds is that they need a lot of air around their bases, because the clay holds moisture (just a hint for anyone watching). I'll be replacing that brom and looking for maybe one or two more to add. 

Any other suggestions are welcome 

Here are some pics. Sorry I have a cheap camera and a shaky hand 

(the wall in this room is a blueish green)


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

looks good Kris...thx for doing that for me while im out of the country...which brom will you be taking out...I have 20 species at my house for you to choose from


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'll give your folks a call Tuesday or Wednesday to set up a time to grab the broms. Then I'll pick out a couple of the sexiest ones for the 'broms of love' collection.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Again, you need more light. It's nearly pitch black just 6" down. This is probably also why you are losing bromeliads.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

It probably does need stronger light, but, it's no where near as dark as it appears in the photo. During the daylight hours, the entire room is flooded with natural light, and is so bright that I moved out of that room, to a spare because I couldn't stand it anymore, lol.

I'll be looking for extra lighting in a couple days.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

grab the extra lights at my house...also have HOT5s in storage


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Just watch your temps of course.  I am looking forward to seeing lush growth in a month or so.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I got some morning shots, with no lights on, some lights on surrounding tanks but not the Standard, lights on the Standard tank and nothing else, and, lights on all around. 

I think you will be surprised to see just how much light already gets in there, especially since this was morning light and not the bright part of the day. This isn't just my frog room, it's also my orchid room and they do very well  . 

I'll post the shots tonight.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Some more pics! Frogtofall, I would love more input on the lighting. I don't feel it's as bad as the pics have made it look. Let me know what you think.

Pics taken around 8-ish, or so, this morning. So this is not the bright part of the day. I have large SW facing windows to the right of the tanks (as you face them).

Top light off. Light coming from the tanks on either side.









Top light on. Light from tanks on either side. 









Wall of tanks, no lights on in the room. You can see how much light gets in even in the morning. 









Wall of tanks with tank lights on (look what happens to the pic. Looks dark!)









And here's one I took tonight around 7pm ish.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I would bet money that not one of those vivs is seeing much more than 500 foot candles at the bottom. Get a light meter and measure it. 

Enough high jacking his thread though. 

Nice lamasi again.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Frogtofall said:


> I would bet money that not one of those vivs is seeing much more than 500 foot candles at the bottom. Get a light meter and measure it.
> 
> Enough high jacking his thread though.
> 
> Nice lamasi again.


Sorry Chris 

(but I'll have to post one more time after I locate my light meter and check the foot candles this weekend )


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok, I know Ive been posting on here a lot but got my first three fertile eggs from the pair. Here is a picture I was given from Kris:











Hard to get a better pic cause its at the top of the tank.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

btw, I checked my light with my light meter and according to the light meter, there is no light anywhere in my house, nor on my front porch. So I will accept defeat about the light. But WE GOT EGGS!


----------

